# 67 Parchment paint



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

After getting my report back from PHS found that car was Plum mist with parchment interior. Now car is red with black vinyl top and black interior. Looking at other photos it seems I will need parchment interior pain.interior. ?where is the best place to get it?


----------

